# Udruga RODA > Rodini pravni savjeti >  dobivate li pomoc za opremu za bebu od grada i kolika je

## ivarica

kako nas cesto zovu u rodu mame koje nisu iz zg sa pitanjem o pravima nakon rodenja bebe, htjela bi malo obnoviti bazu koja je trenutno ovakva:

*jednokratno:*

- Općina Pirovac - 2.000,00 kn, 

- Grad Split - 1.200,00 kn, 

- Grad Jastrebarsko - 1.200,00 kn, 

- Grad Požega - 1.000,00 kn, 

- Općina Viškovo - 700,00 kn,

- Grad Dugo Selo - 1000,00 kn,

- Grad Velika Gorica - 1.500,00 kn. 

*visekratno*

- Grad Zagreb - do 6. godine - 100 kuna mjesecno za pvo dijete, 300 za drugo i 600 za trece za djecu rodjenu nakon 1.1.2004.


http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...D=171&Show=638

ako imate saznanja o drugim gradovima koji su se na ovaj nacin odlucili pomoci obiteljima molimo da nam javite, roditelji jako cesto ni ne znaju za to pravo  :/

----------


## ivancica

Osijek- 1360 kn -bilo, a nadam se i ostalo. Provjerim još sutra pa javim.

----------


## ivarica

ivancice, 1360 kuna se dobije od hzzoa, je li mislis mozda na to?

----------


## dalmatinka

U Zadru se dobije samo to od HZZO

----------


## Brunda

Tko dobiva ovu višekratnu pomoć?

----------


## ivarica

mislis na ovo za zg? roditelji djece rodjene nakon 1. sijecnja 2004., ako imaju prebivaliste barem tri godine u zg (jedan od roditelja). 
ako je to prvo dijete u obitelji, tad se dobiva 100 kuna, ako je drugo onda 300, a ako je trece 600, sve do navrsene 6. godine zivota.
isplacuje se na tekuci racun.

----------


## DudaGG

Postoji li neka procedura da se dobiju ti novci od grada Zagreba? Ili to dolazi "samo po sebi"? Pretpostavljam da negdje trebamo podnijeti zahtjev i dati broj racuna.

PS
E da, i u Samoboru se dobiju ti novci jednokratno. Mogu saznati koliko.

----------


## ivarica

nista ne dolazi samo po sebi   :Laughing:  idem pronaci topik

super za samobor, ajde javi pliz

----------


## ivarica

sa topika:

http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...ight=bandic%2A


Pravo ostvaruju roditelji čije su bebe rodjene u 2004. i kasnije i ako jedan od roditelja ima prebivaliste u Zgb-u min. 3 godine 

zahtjev se podize u vodnikovoj 14, odjel za rad

dalje kopiram:
Zahtjev popunjavaju majka i otac i sa tim popunjenim zahtjevom i svom papirologijom idete opet u Vodnikovu. Te papire donosi jedan od roditelja (ne bake i djedovi). 
Potrebna papirologija: 
- originali domovnica za oba roditelja + kopije domovnica (kopije njima ostavljate) 
- uvjerenje o prebivalištu za oba roditelja (MUP) 
- djetetov rodni list + JMBG 
- kod javnog bilježnika sastaviti i potpisati izjavu o zajedničkom kućanstvu 
- biljezi 20 kn 


na istom topiku ima i informacija da *potvrda o prebivalistu ne smije biti starija od tjedan dana*, da se izjava o zajednickom kucanstvu kupuje u NN i nosi javnom biljezniku, da ako su se predala uvjerenja o prebivalistu za sve clanove kucanstva, da izjava ni ne treba .... bilo bi dobro refreshati to sa najnovijim iskustvima

evo, kopiram neke starije postove sa tog topika:




> Moji troskovi za podnosenje zahtjeva su sljedeci (fotokopiranje dokumenata ne racunam):
> Domovnica 20tak kuna
> potvrda o prebivalistu 40 kn po roditelju = 80 kn, vadila 2x za sebe 120kn
> javni biljeznik 56 kn
> rodni list 20tak kuna
> biljezi 20 kn
> 
> *ukupno 236kn.*





> Samo napomena, ne morate ici javnom biljezmiku ako izvadite uvjerenja o prebivalistu za sve clanove domacinstva jer onda tamo potpisete s muzem neku izjavu o domacinstvu. To sam ja napravila.

----------


## Brunda

Na kraju ti troškovi ispadnu više od dvije mjesečne naknade ako imaš jedno dijete   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ivarica

mislim da ne, rodni list za bebu ionako vadis nakon rodjenja, domovnice doma imamo svi (samo sto bi meni trebalo par dana da je nadjem   :Grin:  ), placaju se biiljezi za uvjerenja o prebivalistu i 20 kuna biljega sto se tamo odnesu, a iz posta irene23 skuzila sam da se moze izbjeci i trosak javnog biljeznika.

znaci moguc je i manji trosak, od oko 100 kuna, a za 6 godina dobijes ukupno 7.200 kuna.

----------


## luciana

U Šibeniku ne daju nikakvu jednokratnu ni višekratnu pomoć. Kako ste već napisali u Pirovcu koji je udaljen nekih 20-ak kilometara dobivaju 2000 kuna. Jedino sam mogla odseliti u Pirovac prije nego li sam rodila Pat.  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## tinars

čula sam neki dan da će Karlovac isplaćivati, čini mi se 500 ili 600 jednokratno.
MM je predao papirologiju (za Zagreb, u Vodnikovoj) na staru godinu i već smo dobili rješenje, ali su mu tamo rekli da je dobro da je došao u 12. mjesecu (zadnji čas) jer će od 1.1. biti neke nove komplikacije s papirologijom. Tako da bi trebalo provjeriti što se mijenja.

----------


## sandraf

grad rijeka ne isplacuje (ili, barem, nije isplacivala prije 2,5 godine).

ali, cini mi se da opcina Kostrena (juzno od Rijeke na putu za.... Grcku) isplacuje nekakvu naknadu. a ne bi me cudilo ni za Viskovo (to su nase "dobrostojece" opcine, barem tako kazu  :Grin:  ).

----------


## ivancica

Opet sam blebnula glupost.  :Sad:   Da, toliko se dobije od hzzo-a. Lapsus.
U Osijeku ništa drugo ni ne možeš dobiti osim toga. :/

----------


## DudaGG

U Samoboru - jednokratna pomoc od grada: 1000 kn

----------


## sunce

Cure iz ZG, može li se ta lova od grada tražiti 10 mjeseci nakon djetetova rođenja?

Mi to nikad nismo tražili, je li propuštena prilika ili se može jako kasniti???

----------


## ivarica

mislim da nije, pravo se ostvaruje od mjeseca kad predas zahtjev:


godina 2003, Broj 19 od 23. listopada 2003.

*Odluka o dječjem dodatku*  

Na temelju članka 35. točke 2. Zakona o lokalnoj i područnoj (regionalnoj) samoupravi (Narodne novine 33/01 i 60/01) i članka 38. točke 2. Statuta Grada Zagreba (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 20/01 - pročišćeni tekst), Gradska skupština Grada Zagreba, na 25. sjednici, 23. listopada 2003., donijela je

*ODLUKU
o dječjem dodatku*


Članak l.

Ovom se odlukom utvrđuje pravo na dječji dodatak koji u okviru Programa pronatalitetne politike u Gradu Zagrebu osigurava Grad Zagreb te način i postupak njegova ostvarivanja.

Dječji dodatak je novčana naknada na koju ima pravo roditelj.


Članak 2.

Pravo na dječji dodatak stječe i ostvaruje roditelj koji je državljanin Republike Hrvatske, s prebivalištem u Gradu Zagrebu najmanje tri godine, za svako rođeno dijete.

Visina naknade ovisi o broju malodobne djece u obitelji.

Naknada se isplaćuje svaki mjesec, do navršene šeste godine djetetova života, za djecu rođenu od 1. siječnja 2004. godine.


Članak 3.

Sredstva za dječji dodatak osiguravaju se u proračunu Grada Zagreba.

Dječji dodatak iznosi:

- za prvo dijete u obitelji - 100,00 kuna mjesečno;
- za drugo dijete u obitelji - 300,00 kuna mjesečno;
- za treće i svako daljnje dijete u obitelji - po 600,00 kuna mjesečno.


Članak 4.

Pravo na dječji dodatak ostvaruje se podnošenjem zahtjeva Gradskom uredu za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb.

Pravo na naknadu ostvaruje se počevši od mjeseca u kojem je zahtjev podnesen.


Članak 5.

Korisnike dječjeg dodatka utvrđuje, svaki mjesec, na temelju dostavljenih dokaza, Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb.

Dječji dodatak prestaje se isplaćivati ako korisnik odjavi prebivalište do navršene treće godine djetetova života.

Prema ovoj odluci korisnik prava na dječji dodatak dužan je u roku od 15 dana od dana nastanka promjene, Uredu prijaviti činjenicu iz članka 2. ove odluke i svaku promjenu koja utječe na daljnje ostvarivanje prava.


Članak 6.

Nadzor nad provođenjem ove odluke obavlja Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb.


Članak 7.

Ova odluka stupa na snagu osmog dana nakon objave, a primjenjuje se od 1. siječnja 2004. godine.



KLASA: 500-01/03-01/299
URBROJ: 251-11-04-03-6

Zagreb, 23. listopada 2003.

Predsjednica
Gradske skupštine
Morana Paliković Gruden, dipl. polit., v.r.


http://www.zagreb.hr/SlGlasnik.nsf/V...penDocument&19

----------


## Matilda

tinars, dobro si čula!!!  :Grin:  

Grad Karlovac isplaćivat će od ove godine jednokratnu novčanu pomoć od 500 kn za svu novorođenu djecu čiji roditelji imaju prebivalište na području grada.

Jako lijepa vijest!!! :D

----------


## ivarica

evo najnovije sa stranica grada zagreba, imaju i linkovi za download formulara

http://www.zagreb.hr/Dokument.nsf/VP...1?OpenDocument

Temeljem Odluke o dječjem dodatku (Službeni glasnik Grada Zagreba 19/03 i 20/04) pravo na dječji dodatak može ostvariti i koristiti:
- roditelj za dijete rođeno od 1. siječnja 2004.;
- koji je državljanin Republike Hrvatske, s neprekidnim prebivalištem u Gradu Zagreb najmanje tri godine prije rođenje toga djeteta i koji prebiva u Gradu Zagrebu.

Visina dječjeg dodatka ovisi o broju malodobne djece u obitelji s kojom roditelj živi u zajedničkom kućanstvu.
U broj malodobne djece ubrajaju se i malodobna djeca rođena prije 1. siječnja 2004.
Dječji dodatak je novčano primanje koje se isplaćuje mjesečno, do navršene šeste godine života djeteta za koje je zahtjev podnesen.
Dječji dodatak iznosi:
- za prvo dijete u obitelji 100,00 kuna mjesečno
- za drugo dijete u obitelji 300,00 kuna mjesečno
- za treće i svako daljnje dijete u obitelji 600,00 kuna mjesečno

Zahtjev za ostvarivanje prava na dječji dodatak podnosi se Gradskom uredu za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb.



Uz zahtjev se moraju priložiti dokazi o državljanstvu, prebivalištu, i broju malodobne djece koja s roditeljem žive u zajedničkom kućanstvu. Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb može prema potrebi zahtijevati i druge dokaze.

Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb odlučuje o pravu na dječji dodatak i o njegovoj visini na temelju dokaza.
Pravo na dječji dodatak pripada od prvoga dana sljedećeg mjeseca nakon podnošenja zahtjeva.
Pravo na dječji dodatak prestaje posljednjeg dana u mjesecu u kojem dijete navršava šest godina, odnosno posljednjeg dana u mjesecu nakon nastupanja promijenjenih okolnosti temeljem kojih je ostvareno pravo na dječji dodatak.
Korisnik prava na dječji dodatak dužan je u roku od 15 dana, Gradskom uredu za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb prijaviti svaku promjenu činjenica koje utječu na daljnje ostvarivanje prava.
Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb određuje po službenoj dužnosti, visinu dječjeg dodatka u slučaju promjene broja malodobne djece na koju korisnik ostvaruje pravo na dječji dodatak, odnosno odlučuje o prestanku prava na dječji dodatak ako utvrdi da su prestali uvjeti za njegovo ostvarivanje.
Korisnik prava dužan je primljene ne pripadajuće novčane iznose vratiti u roku što ga odredi Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb. U suprotnom navedeni će ured povrat ne pripadajućih novčanih iznosa ostvariti tužbom pred nadležnim sudom.

Pravo na dječji dodatak ostvaruje se podnošenjem zahtjeva Gradskom uredu za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb, Odjelu za rad, žrtve i stradalnike rata na adresi Vodnikova 14.

Zahtjev je tipiziran i može se podići u Područnim uredima Gradske uprave u Dubravi, Dubrava 49; Sesvetama, Trg D. Domjanića 4; Novi Zagreb, Avenija Dubrovnik 12 i Susedgrad, Sigetje 2, te u Vodnikovoj 14.

Gradski ured za zdravstvo, rad i socijalnu skrb poziva roditelje sve novorođene djece u Gradu Zagrebu, a koji ispunjavaju ranije navedene uvjete, na podnošenje zahtjeva za ostvarivanje prava na dječji dodatak. 

SVE INFORMACIJE u svezi ostvarivanja dječjeg dodatka stranke mogu dobiti na broj telefona: 6100-384, 6100-397 i 6100-347 svaki radni dan od 8,30 do 14,30 sati.

----------


## Adrijana

U Čakovcu budu po novom davali 500 kuna jednokratno. Bolje išta nego ništa.......

----------


## litala

pula - nula bodova  :Sad:

----------


## la11

da,Viškovo je kao dobrostojeća općina ali baš nije previše darežljiva,inače ja sam iz Viškova

----------


## Oriana

Preporucam svima da prate sluzbene stranice Grada Zagreba. Tako sam ja mami na vrijeme rekla da se radi revizija one pomoci za umirovljenike od ponedjeljka i da ce od sada dobivati 300 kn. 
Sad se sve nadam da ce mozda i nama nesto podici ovu pomoc koju dobivamo.  8) 
Inace redovno pratim vijesti na tim stranicama, pa tko hoce moze mi se pridruziti   :Laughing:  

Evo link: 
http://www.zagreb.hr/Dokument.nsf/VH...A?OpenDocument

----------


## -Sanja-

Dubrovnik - jednokratno 1000, 00 kn.
Potrebno priložiti rodni list i kopije osobnih oba roditelja i kartice tekućeg na koji će se uplatiti novac. Sve se nosi u ured na Gundulićevoj poljani

----------

Mkay, ja imam sad pitanje vezano za ZG kune  :Smile:  

Prvo dijete je rođeno u 2003, a ova odredba ide od 01.01.2004...Je li to znači da za drugo dijete dobijemo 300kn jer imamo još jedno ili 100 jer je to prvo dijete rođeno nakon datuma stupanja odredbe na snagu?

E jesam ga sad zabrljala, al skužit ćete vi mene, pametnice  :Wink:

----------


## ivarica

dobivas 300 kn

----------

Ćorava ja, pogledala sam onaj prvi post o tome, nisam drugi...

----------


## tinars

Za Zg (novo): 
ispunjavaju se 2 formulara koje se dobije na licu mjesta
potrebno je priložiti (kopije + orig na uvid) dokumenata na kojima je vidljiv JMBG
potvrde o prebivalištu za djecu i onog roditelja na čiji tekući idu isplate

Informacija nije iz prve ruke, ali definitivno više ne traže izjavu o zajedničkom kućanstvu ovjerenu kod bilježnika.

Nisam pitala koliko stare smiju biti potvrde o prebivalištu (prije je bilo čini mi se 2 tjedna).

----------


## mamaduda

Cure, skužila sam da grad Zagreb isplaćuje 100 kn mjesečno za dijete rođeno poslije 1.1.2004. Ali kad su donijeli zakon o jednokratnoj pomoći u drugim gradovima? Da li mi u Velikoj Gorici imamo pravo na 1500 kn ako je beba rođena u 2003?

----------


## Oriana

Duda, svaki grad ima svoj proracun i svoje novce. Znaci, ovisi o gradu da li ce i koliko isplacivati. 
Ne znam da li postoji neki datum od kojega se moze dobiti u Velikoj Gorici. U Gradu Zagrebu dobivaju samo djeca rodjena nakon 01.01.2004.  (ovisno o broju djece u obitelji to je 100, 300, 600 ili vise kuna)

----------


## Ribica

Samo da upozorimo mame iz Zagreba da smo upravo ovih dana dobili porezni izvadak od grada Zagreba gdje pise da su nam oni uplacivali 455,65 kn kao "dohodak po osnovi nesamostalnog rada koji nije duzi od 10 dana (80 sati)" i da su placali doprinose u iznosu 91,13 kn i poreze i prireze 64,52kn pa je isplaceni iznos 300kn (za drugo dijete).

Prema svemu sudeci, slijedecih 6 godina morat cu i ovo unositi u svoj redoviti godisnji izvjestaj za povrat poreza.

----------


## mamaduda

Oriana, hvala na odgovoru. Najbolje će biti da se raspitam. Kome da se obratim za to? Možda se još javi neka mama koja ima konkretni primjer za Veliku Goricu

----------


## trinity

ajme, a ja sam baš sad skužila da od grada Splita neću dobit ništa jer sam se preselila....  :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:  
ima li itko kakvu informaciju vezanu za Solin?

----------


## mamaduda

Evo najnovije informacije vezane za Veliku Goricu! Naknada od 1500 kn se dobiva za dijete rođeno poslije 01.04.2004., i to da se zahtjev podnese u roku od tri mjeseca od rođenja djeteta. Znači momentalno u tu kategoriju ulaze djeca rođena od 11/04. Sve se može saznati u Gradskom poglavarstvu. Nažalost za nas ništa, ali barem imam informaciju za drugo dijete.

----------


## ivarica

hvala  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

opcina Lovas (u Vukovarsko srijemskoj zupaniji) daje 3000 kuna za svako novorodence.

http://www.vjesnik.hr/pdf/2005%5C03%5C14%5C43A43.PDF

----------


## mali ante

mi smo dobili i od grada Splita i od gradskog kotara ne znam točno u kunu, ali čini mi se  1350 i 1200 kn

----------


## andrea

MM predao papire za ovih 100 kuna, čim se Bojan rodio i mi skroz zaboravili na to; sad me je ovaj topic sjetio  :Rolling Eyes:  

baš ću pogledati na račun jel šta sjelo   :Grin:

----------


## Matilda

Općina Bosiljevo (Karlovačka županija) daje jednokratnu naknadu za novorođenče u iznosu od 5000 kn.

----------


## Marko2

U Sisku se ne dobiva ništa osim ono što daje HZZO  :Sad:

----------

općina raša je lani počela davat 1000 kn za dijete rođeo u toj godini ali su od valentinova ove godine digli na 1500 kn jednokratno

----------


## Vodenjak

Od 01.01.05. grad Trogir donio odluku za isplaćivanje jednokratne pomoći trudnicama u iznosu od 2500 Kn.

----------


## ivarica

trudnicama ili rodiljama?

----------


## Vodenjak

> trudnicama ili rodiljama?


Lapsus, rodiljama.

----------


## ivarica

tenks   :Smile:

----------


## Pliska

Grad Umag daje 1.000,00 kn jednokratno za sve bebe rođene od 01.01.05.

----------


## lucija1976

Ima li šta novog sa Šibenikom jel glede novčanih naknada rodiljama?

----------


## lali

Šta je s Kastvom?Je kakova Kastavka?  :Smile:

----------


## trinity

U *Solinu* od 01.07.2005. obitelj od grada dobije jednokratnu novcanu pomoc u iznosu od 1000,00 kn za svako novorodjeno dijete (do sada je bilo za trece i svako slijedece dijete)

----------


## Točkica

> Šta je s Kastvom?Je kakova Kastavka?


Kastav daje 600 kn (nisam 100%sigurna je li 600 ili 700) i paket pelena (na kraju godine)

----------


## Točkica

> Šta je s Kastvom?Je kakova Kastavka?


Lali, ako si još tu........  :Smile:  
Mislim da Kastav daje 600 kn i paket pelena koji se dijeli na kraju godine.

----------


## xanta

> U *Solinu* od 01.07.2005. obitelj od grada dobije jednokratnu novcanu pomoc u iznosu od 1000,00 kn za svako novorodjeno dijete (do sada je bilo za trece i svako slijedece dijete)


Ja žibim u Solinu od 07/2003. Bibi je rođen 26.12.2004. Da li se ta naknada odnosi samo na bebe rođene od 01.07.2005. ili može i retroaktivno?

----------


## trinity

xanta, nazalost nema retroaktivno, nego samo za bebe rodjene od 01.07.2005.
moja susjeda je 13.06. rodila blizanke, a vec je imala jedno dijete i dobila je novce samo za jednu bebu (trece dijete)

----------


## krumpiric

mi smo dobili od Solina :smajli slegnutih ramena:

----------


## xanta

Krumpiric, kada si predala zahtjev u Solin, gdje, kome se javiti, sto mi sve treba...(osim love)

----------


## krumpiric

nisam  baš od pomoći jer mi studiramo pa nama treba s faxa,pa M. potvrda o prebivalištu,rodni list,kopije naših osobnih
neznam dal ti vridi za 2004. ???

----------


## Romina

Ja još nisam uopće uzela novčiće od grada Zagreba  :Embarassed:  jel me to čeka ili?

----------


## dolega

> Ja još nisam uopće uzela novčiće od grada Zagreba  jel me to čeka ili?


niš te ne čeka.lova se isplačuje od dana kad je predan zahtjev.

----------


## anavi84

da malo podignemo temu
imali ko iz slavonije a da neživi direktno u osijeku 
ja sam iz općine vladislavci imam li pravo da novčanu pomoć grada Osijeka ili to imaju samo osječani???

----------


## bodo

> Ja još nisam uopće uzela novčiće od grada Zagreba  jel me to čeka ili?


 Novce se dobije samo ako predaš zahtjev  u roku  6 mjeseci od rođenja djeteta

----------


## Diana72

Pozdrav, htjela bih pitati, da li netko možda zna kolika je novcana pomoć od grada Rijeke za drugo dijete? i koji su uvjeti da bi se to moglo dobiti? hvala

----------


## Jesen u meni

anavi, mislim da pomoć grad ili općina daju samo onima koji žive baš na njihovom području. probaj pitati u svojoj općini daju li i oni takve poticaje.
mislim da ti možeš dobiti pomoć od osječko-baranjske županije (nekih 500 kn, ako se ne varam) i svakako od hzzo-a.

----------


## Beti3

> Pozdrav, htjela bih pitati, da li netko možda zna kolika je novcana pomoć od grada Rijeke za drugo dijete? i koji su uvjeti da bi se to moglo dobiti? hvala


Tu sve piše

http://rimis.rijeka.hr/rimis/Index.a...=4&strPar=1682

Za svako dijete je 1000 kuna. Možda promijene dogodine, tko zna?

Imaš 6 mjeseci vremena za predati zahtjev nakon rođenja djeteta.

----------

